

Tell HN: Please put some contact details on your profile. - SandB0x

The email field on your profile is not visible to others. If you want people to be able to contact you, please write something in the description field, whether it's a personal address, an anonymous Gmail address or a link to your site,  blog or HackerNewsers page.<p>I know this comes up quite frequently, but it's frustrating not being able to contact people, and replying to a post is only realistic if it's part of an active discussion.<p>Thanks!
======
Natsu
Some of us do check for replies even to rather old comments, too, so it's not
necessarily hopeless to contact someone via a stale thread.

But your point is well taken and I already have an email in there.

------
us
Done ^_~

------
profitbaron
I had already placed my contact info on my 'description' area in my profile.

Although, I do agree that it is easier to contact people, over active
discussions etc when they have posted contact information on their profile.

